# Give me a review of Tung Sol 6L6GC-STR



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

I need to decide whether or not I should stick in JJ 6L6's or Tung Sol 6L6's... I know what JJ's sound like but I want to know what Tung Sols have to offer.

Opinions???


Thanks,

Gary


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guiary said:


> I need to decide whether or not I should stick in JJ 6L6's or Tung Sol 6L6's... I know what JJ's sound like but I want to know what Tung Sols have to offer.
> 
> Opinions???
> 
> ...


I think they are cheap enough, if it were me, I'd just buy some Tong Sols to try. I haven't tried them yet as I've been dropping a bundle on NOS for my Dr Z. But when I get around to it I'll be trying the Tong Sols out. If you go to the tube stores web site he has a review there. Apparently he likes them.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I think they are cheap enough, if it were me, I'd just buy some Tong Sols to try. I haven't tried them yet as I've been dropping a bundle on NOS for my Dr Z. But when I get around to it I'll be trying the Tong Sols out. If you go to the tube stores web site he has a review there. Apparently he likes them.


I've read those reviews but am not sold yet. I also read Wild Bill's review about JJ's at 35mA and his findings were pretty much dead on how I felt they sounded biased at 32mA, so far I love sound but a little more articulation would be nice. Maybe going with JJ's again till more reviews become available might be the best idea.


----------

